# bedsharing and diaper changes?



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

hello, i`m trying to figure something out. everything i read makes it seem like you`re not supposed to get up to change a bedsharing baby`s diaper when they feed in the middle of the night. is this right? you just roll over, feed em, and go back to sleep?


----------



## hezasan (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd love to see some other experiences with this, too!
For us, when we've bed-shared, I do get up to change him (unless he's dry, but many times if he wakes to feed he's also wet). If I don't he will just wake up 10 minutes later, or just fuss and fidget all night and we wake up exhausted!
Probably depends on the kid.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

yup! I change poopy diapers but not pee ones


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

My daughter would have been 1 huge rash if I didn't change her whenever wet, day or night.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I switched to disposables at night for this reason. Cloth diapers are so easy for me by day, but at night were NOT FUN!


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacelove&camping* 
hello, i`m trying to figure something out. everything i read makes it seem like you`re not supposed to get up to change a bedsharing baby`s diaper when they feed in the middle of the night. is this right? you just roll over, feed em, and go back to sleep?

We only changed DS regularly at night for those first 4-6 weeks. Since then, unless he has a leak, he goes until morning before a diaper change (12 hours on average) whether with a 'sposie or cloth. We've had no issues with diaper rash with either diaper type.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Definitely change poopy diapers, but for wet ones it depends. How old is your LO? Is s/he soaked in the morning if you don't change the diaper?

We use disposables at night so we don't have to change often. I just change her once the first time she wakes up after I've gone to bed.


----------



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

she`s 8 weeks. it varies--sometimes she`ll fill a diaper by midnight, sometimes she could go all night. she`s mostly sleeping through the night now so it`s not so much of an issue, i usually only have the 3 or 4am change and that`s it . maybe i`ll see if i can get away with skipping it without a crisis tomorrow







thanks guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why aren't you supposed to get up and change them? I pregnant with my first and we are planning on co-sleeping from the start - I haven't really read up on it, it's just what we feel is going to work best for us. I can't imagine letting an infant go all night in a diaper that needs changing.

Thanks!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

We would a stinky diaper (but honestly, he's never pooped at night, yet). wet ones wait until morning, unless there is a leak. The only ones that have ever leaked are the Huggies Pure and Natural ones. FWIW, we use sposies. DH coupons and built up this huge diaper stash before DS was born, so even though I want to use cloth at some point, it would be wasteful to not use what we have.

DS starts out the night in the co-sleeper, when he wakes to eat - around 3 or 4, he comes in bed with us, nurses, and we all go back to sleep. i don't bother changing his diaper for this. it would wake both of us up more than necessary. (DS loves being naked, and gets super excited, would be hard to settle after)


----------



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

well faerie, when they`re first born, they eat--and poop--so much more often that you probably can`t avoid it at first if you try. but especially with a disposable diaper that pulls all the moisture away, if it`s yellow i guess you can let it mellow







my main reason for wanting to find out if it`s okay to not change her is now that she`s sleeping longer stretches, she wakes up *starving*, and she screams the whole time while i run her in to the nursery, change her, run back, settle in, and whip em out. i`d like to avoid all that stress on her, if i can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I am planning on a roll of bin-liners and a towel to change on next to the bed for the first few weeks to combat this - i too hated getting out of bed to change DD, and i was only going 2yards to the change station, not into another room! I definitely plan on boosting nighttime nappies and not changing unless they leak once the pooping-all-the-time phase is passed this time.


----------



## mommy92109 (Apr 9, 2010)

For the first several weeks I changed ds with every nurse, but I did it on the bed, before he ate. That way we weren't woken up too much, and could both nurse back to sleep. I am proud to say that I mastered the art of changing his diaper in pitch black with my eyes pretty much closed. Of course we always do kisses and snuggles before laying back down to sleep! Once he was a few months old I started only changing when the diaper leaked.


----------



## zamia7 (Jun 24, 2009)

when ds was a newborn we had to change him everytime because he pooped everytime. it has been months since he has pooped at night. He nurses all night though, and i usually change him once in the middle. I somehow developed a talent for changing his diaper in the dark, in bed. we CD by day, pampers by night, until he stops eating all night. (supersoaker, and the babydry12hours leak after 6 or 7, and I think it gets cold, which wakes him up more than the wet i think).


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faeriecurls* 
Just out of curiosity, why aren't you supposed to get up and change them? I pregnant with my first and we are planning on co-sleeping from the start - I haven't really read up on it, it's just what we feel is going to work best for us. I can't imagine letting an infant go all night in a diaper that needs changing.

Thanks!

Its not so much that you're not supposed to change them, it just sometimes is more of a disturbance than a comfort to baby. For us, we changed constantly for 3 months. Then less at night. Now, at 15 mos., she stays in one "overnight" sposie through the night unless she has already soaked it when I come to bed or poops (very rarely). The nighttime diaper changes really disrupt her sleep, and we would both prefer to just nurse half-awake and go back to sleep instead.


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers! We aren't even setting up a nursery so all the stuff to change her will be in our room, so hopefully not too much disturbance. I hope I can learn to change a diaper very quickly in the dark.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I only change diapers in the night if they poo (early days) or if for some reason they pee out. Then I also change there clothes and put a towel down.

Once they quit pooing in the night I just roll over and nurse them back to sleep.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faeriecurls* 
Just out of curiosity, why aren't you supposed to get up and change them? I pregnant with my first and we are planning on co-sleeping from the start - I haven't really read up on it, it's just what we feel is going to work best for us. I can't imagine letting an infant go all night in a diaper that needs changing.

Thanks!

I don't because they think it is time to stay up for the night then. If she had issues with rashes I would either find a different diaper that kept her more dry or would change in the night and find a way to deal with no sleep and a 1yo and 3yo lol.


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

We changed our daughter's diaper as needed and usually in bed. When she was and infant we tag teamed. My husband would change her diaper while I nursed her.

As she got older, she simply slept through diaper changes.

Now as a toddler we change her diaper once a night but this is simply because she is a night pee-er. The girl will soak through any diaper, cloth, overnights, etc... She also does not like the feeling of a wet bum which I'm hoping is a good sign for potty training in the future.

She sleeps through it though so we don't think it's an issue.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

I change diapers (or potty) my baby at night, but he's a good sleeper. Whenever he wakes up, I check if he's wet, potty him, then nurse him. Sometimes he's too hungry to go potty until he has nursed a little, so I offer the potty if he starts latching on and off and I check his diaper when he's done nursing to make sure he didn't go before he fell asleep again. Not since he was a newborn have we had problems with him being up for a while after all this, and letting a baby sleep in a wet diaper just sounds gross, sorry!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I used to change DD1 all night in the first few months. I just thought I should, and she didn't wake all that often anyway, and it seemed gross to leave her in a wet one at night, and anyway she got back to sleep so easily and so did I, so it wasn't an issue.

Then I had the twins.









And I learned that sleep has to come first, above all else, barring serious threats to health and safety.







So I learned to put a LOT of diaper on them, and unless they were poopy, I left their butts alone during the night. Roll this way, insert boob, go back to sleep. Roll the other way, repeat for other twin. If they leaked, stick a prefold under them and go back to sleep. If I'd changed wet diapers during the night, I would have gone stark staring mad from lack of sleep.

In the first month or so, though, they mostly poo with every feed, and sometimes more than once with a feed, so you do have to change them more often. But you don't have to get up to do that-- leave the pail and the supplies next to the bed, and a little changing pad, and you can accomplish the job without even having to totally sit up, once you get used to it. If the dark is an issue, you can get a little dim reading light. I needed one in the first week or two to get a good latch, anyway, so it was on a lot during the night.

Once the poops space out, though, forget nighttime changes. That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

My general rule is not to change diapers at night unless dd has poop, but that's only because I believe it wakes her even more. I do keep diapering supplies on my nightstand and a small closet light on just in case.I just change her right on the bed. She's 15 weeks old and rarely poops at night anymore.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I changed his dipe every time he woke up in the night (assuming he was wet) for the first 6 mos or so. Sitting in a wet dipe all night is a quick way to get a rash, and a quick way for no one to get any sleep. But, after the first few weeks when I had no idea what I was doing, I just changed him in place in the bed, without turning any lights on. My guy was perfectly happy with this arrangement and it never seemed to wake him, but every babe is different.

Now that he's 8 mos, we're working on figuring out night-time dipe solutions so that I can skip the night-time changes. Key is a fleece liner, which keeps his butt dry, preventing rash. But, even with some heavy duty dipe solutions and 3 dipes at once, he's still soaked in the morning.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

When DD1 was born, I used to take her to another room where the changing table was located, every single time she had to be changed, day or night. Then I had a major "duh" moment and realized how stupid that was LOL! I then changed her in bed, no lights, only if she pooped. Didn't take her long to learn to hold her pee until morning, and poops too! No diaper rashes, no problems at all.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

When they were newborns, I would feed them upon waking, and give them just "one side", then I would change the diaper, which would sometimes wake them, sometimes not, and then feed on the other side and go back to sleep. I stopped this around...um, 5 weeks when I noticed that there weren't any more poopy diapers at night and that they weren't as soaked.


----------



## peacelove&camping (May 10, 2010)

everyone on here is so helpful







i wish i could try changing her in the bed, but you would not believe how small our bedroom is. i literally don`t even have room for a bedside table. so i don`t really have anywhere to keep the stuff. but we`ve been doing without her middle-of-the-night change for the most part and it seems to be working out, so that`s good. i`m so glad i found this out when i did, because the past several nights i think maybe she`s not feeling quite well or something and she`s been up a lot. so you guys saved me a lot of effort! and i can just focus on getting her fed and helping her to feel secure and to get her rest, which it seems is what she really needs.


----------

